# SIC Ringeinlage tauschen



## wurfgang (20. Juli 2011)

Hey,

also ich habe folgendes Problem: die SIC Einlage des untersten Rings ist angebrochen und hat ein paar recht scharfe Kanten erzeugt.
Das Anglergeschäft in meiner Nähe wollte mir gleich die Reparatur beim Rutenbauer für 28€ andrehen - was sicher auch eine gute Lösung wäre. Aber ich bastle eben gerne selber  Der Verkäufer im Angelgeschäft hat aber auch behauptet, dass es keine Einlagen-Ersatzteile gibt (oder zumindest haben sie anscheinend keine…).
Jedenfalls habe ich gleich zwei online Shops gefunden, die SIC Ringeinlagen verkaufen 
http://www.angelcenter-soest.de/
http://www.s-w-ausruestung.de/
jeweils von Zebco, und jeweils nicht in der Größe die ich brauche (~30mm außen, 23mm innen).

Kennt jemand einen online Versand, der die Ringeinlage in meiner Größe hat? Oder ein besseres Angelgeschäft in Wien und Umgebung? (Komische Frage in einem deutschen Forum  )

Danke schon im Voraus!


----------



## Gemini (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: SIC Ringeinlage tauschen*

Du könntest auch mal direkt den Hersteller fragen ob er so 
ein Ersatzteil für dich hat.

Alternativ statt Einlage einen kompletten Ring kaufen, z.b. hier:

http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgeraete-ruten-angelgeraete/fuji-sic-ringe-rutenbau/


----------



## Carpmen (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: SIC Ringeinlage tauschen*

soweit ich weis gibts die ringeinlagen nicht extra ich habe auch vor kurzen einen kompletten Ring tauschen lassen hat bei mein Angelhändler 22 Euro gekostet


----------



## namycasch (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: SIC Ringeinlage tauschen*

Petri.

Die Problamitik beim Einlagentausch ist, dass die Einlage beim einsetzen wieder zerbrechen kann. Lieber einen neuen Ring nehmen.

Petri.


----------



## antonio (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: SIC Ringeinlage tauschen*



namycasch schrieb:


> Petri.
> 
> Die Problamitik beim Einlagentausch ist, dass die Einlage beim einsetzen wieder zerbrechen kann. Lieber einen neuen Ring nehmen.
> 
> Petri.




wenn man weiß wie es geht zerbricht da nix.
alte einlage raus, ring säubern, dann erwärmen, neue einlage rein fertig.

antonio


----------



## Nanninga (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: SIC Ringeinlage tauschen*

*Genau so wie oben beschrieben wird's gemacht.:m*

Beim Erwärmen dehnt sich der Ring und die Einlage lässt sich eindrücken, sobald alles abgekühlt ist , ist die Einlage bombenfest.#6

In guten Angelläden bekommt man die Einlagen, manche Größen müssen bestellt werden.#c

Nanni#h


----------



## Karpfen-Jonny (6. September 2011)

*AW: SIC Ringeinlage tauschen*

Hallo erstmal, habe das gleiche Problem mit der SIC Ringenlage.

Das mit dem Erwärmen habe ich auch schonmal i.-wo gelesen oder gehört!
Dazu hätte ich aber eine frage..womit ? mit nem Heissluftföhn oder Einem brenner und wie warm muss das sein?Ring glühend rot -> Lack+Garn auch kaputt!Mfg


----------



## Sensitivfischer (8. September 2011)

*AW: SIC Ringeinlage tauschen*



Karpfen-Jonny schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal, habe das gleiche Problem mit der SIC Ringenlage.
> 
> Das mit dem Erwärmen habe ich auch schonmal i.-wo gelesen oder gehört!
> Dazu hätte ich aber eine frage..womit ? mit nem Heissluftföhn oder Einem brenner und wie warm muss das sein?Ring glühend rot -> Lack+Garn auch kaputt!Mfg



Logischerweise so warm, dass sich der Ring weit genug dehnt, dass die Ringeinlage sich gerade so einsetzen lässt.
Das heißt erwärmen, unter Einsatz von Hirnschmalz und Gefühl, dann probieren die Einlage einzusetzen. Wenn es nicht geklappt, diesmal etwas länger erwärmen und wieder probieren.
Da musst du dich rantasten, da kann dir hier keiner 'ne exakte Temperatur in Grad Celcius ansagen.
Für den Anfang würde ich erstmal mit 'nem Haarfön beginnen, der macht auch heiß, wenn man ihn nur nah genug ranhält und wenn das nicht genügt, kann man immer noch den Heißluftfön auspacken.
Erleichtern kann man es sich, wenn man die Einlage mit Kältespray behandelt, während man den Ring erwärmt.
Dann hast du ein Teil was sich zusammen gezogen und eines was sich ausgedehnt hat, wodurch du schneller ans Ziel kommst.


----------



## Eisbär14 (8. September 2011)

*AW: SIC Ringeinlage tauschen*

Ziemlich genauso funktioniert es,
passenden Ring kaufen oder von einer Ersatzteilrute nehmen.
Mit dem Heißluftfön oder Feuerzeug erwärmen und rausdrücken(wird richtig heiß). Es stört auch nicht wen die neue Einlage ein wenig kleiner ist,da man sie immer mit 2K kleber fixieren sollte.Ein wenig den alten Ring auskratzen oder feilen, neue Einlage rein verkleben und fertig


----------



## Pit der Barsch (18. September 2011)

*AW: SIC Ringeinlage tauschen*

Hab ich auch schon öfter gemacht,jedoch ich hab die Ringe mit einer Kneifzange (den Rahmen) geknackt.
Brauchte nix erwährmen.


----------

